# Urban Decay Summer Releases 2015



## shellygrrl (Apr 5, 2015)

And (almost) everything is permanent! Powder blushes, eyeshadows (including two returning shades), lipglosses, and slightly repackaged UDPP (tube + doefoot wand applicator).  Christine at Temptalia has a sneak peek... http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-urban-decay-summer-2015-photos-swatches  She's also posted a few reviews of some of the products.


----------



## javadoo (Apr 6, 2015)

Tonic & Fireball e/s are on my list!!! 
  Along with possibly Dive Bar, Riff & Sideline.....lol


----------



## rockin (Apr 6, 2015)

The collection swatched on a lighter skin tone by Vampy Varnish

  http://www.vampyvarnish.com/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-2015-swatches-review/#more-56258


----------



## BriarRose (Apr 10, 2015)

The duochromes are very nice, Dive Bar is outright stunning. I have to get that one! Tonic's tempting me too, but I have similar colors.

Bittersweet blush is really nice too; purple blushes always intrigue me but aren't that easy to come by.

  TY so much for the info rockin and Shelly.  UD is my favorite brand along with MAC. Their eyeshadows are easily my favorites, hands down.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 10, 2015)

Dive Bar is beautiful!


----------



## Winterwhite (Apr 10, 2015)

More swatches / review, this time by Phyrra:

  Blushes:
  http://phyrra.net/2015/04/urban-decay-afterglow-powder-blushes.html

  Lipglosses:
  http://phyrra.net/2015/04/urban-decay-revolution-high-color-lipglosses.html

  Eyeshadows:
  http://phyrra.net/2015/04/urban-decay-summer-nights-eyeshadows.html

  Update on the primers:
  http://phyrra.net/2015/04/urban-decay-eyeshadow-primer-potions.html

  I`m really glad that UD offers blushes, and I like the shade range. The blush/bronzer/highlighter trios were not my thing, as I don't need the latter two that often.
  Also it is very nice that these are not Limited Edition for once (compared to other brands), I suppose they'll stay awhile.


  On a side note, a blogger from Germany reported that because the new Sheer Revolution lipsticks appeared in Germany (just now, a bit later than in the US), a couple of other shades from the regular lipstick line would be d/c-ed. She meant in an earlier post regarding UD that the MA at her counter told this.

_However, I can't verify this in any way, and I am not sure whether maybe it will happen only over here, as sometimes items get discontinued only in certain countries, if they don't sell enough. _

  In this post is the list:
  http://mrsannabradshaw.blogspot.de/2015/04/urban-decay-revolution-lipstick-shame.html

  "Shame
  Bang
Fiend
Jilted
Liar
Lovelight
Maniac
Native
Obsessed
Rush
Venom"

  Maybe this also has to do with the introduction of the new glosses, as these are rather liquid lipsticks, seeing how pigmented most of them are.


----------



## Addict4MAC (Apr 10, 2015)

Subscribed.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

I love 90% of the items in this collection. I especially love the blushes. ompom:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 13, 2015)

Mini Rant: UD Primer Potion is my HG eyeshadow primer. I was over the moon when they changed from the genie bottle to the squeeze tube. The fact that they are changing back to a doe foot wand is making me shake my head. Anyone else see this as a step back? Is the doe foot doing to get it all out? Am I going to have to start cutting tubes again? ARGGHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2015)

It's a squeeze tube with a doe foot wand, so you should be in the clear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Mini Rant: UD Primer Potion is my HG eyeshadow primer. I was over the moon when they changed from the genie bottle to the squeeze tube. The fact that they are changing back to a doe foot wand is making me shake my head. Anyone else see this as a step back? Is the doe foot doing to get it all out?* Am I going to have to start cutting tubes again? *ARGGHHHH!!!!!!!


   I thought I was the only one cutting tubes. 




 After cutting the tube I'd express the product that remained into a tiny cosmetic jar.


----------



## rockin (Apr 14, 2015)

British Beauty Blogger also has swatches

  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/urban-decay-new-eyeshadows-2015/

  http://britishbeautyblogger.com/urban-decay-revolution-high-color-lipgloss/


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh my!  The Bittersweet blush is so beautiful....definitely on my list.


----------



## DeeDee2013 (Apr 14, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> It's a squeeze tube with a doe foot wand, so you should be in the clear.


Love it!  The best of both worlds.  I love having applicator to spread the product evenly....


----------



## javadoo (Apr 15, 2015)

So when will this be available in stores(Macy's, Sephora, etc)????


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 15, 2015)

Sometime later this month. It's available on the UD website now.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 16, 2015)

I got my UD Summer order in today. I ordered two eyeshadows (Riff & Beware) and two blushes (Video & Fetish). I didn't dig in yet because I'm at work, but I quickly swatched Video and the texture is lovely; soft and silky in the pan. Not thin and dry at all, yay!


----------



## javadoo (Apr 16, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I got my UD Summer order in today. I ordered two eyeshadows (Riff & Beware) and two blushes (Video & Fetish). I didn't dig in yet because I'm at work, but I quickly swatched Video and the texture is lovely; soft and silky in the pan. Not thin and dry at all, yay!


  Let me know how Riff is please!!! I'm interested in it, but not 100% sure and I don't want to order it without hearing from someone else first!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Apr 16, 2015)

javadoo said:


> Let me know how Riff is please!!! I'm interested in it, but not 100% sure and I don't want to order it without hearing from someone else first!


  I'm in love with Riff. LOVE it. Such a pretty warm brown shade with faint shimmer. Beware is alright. *shrugs* lol


----------



## javadoo (Apr 20, 2015)

Anybody know when we will be seeing these IN STORES?
  So far no one has them available to see on hand.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 20, 2015)

In Sephora May 1. Probably similar for counters.  https://twitter.com/UrbanDecay/status/588023204234534913


----------



## javadoo (Apr 20, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> https://twitter.com/UrbanDecay/status/588023204234534913


  Cool, thanks!


----------



## Miradan (Apr 21, 2015)

The summer collection is up on Sephora.com now!! Just ordered Rapture and Fetish blushes and Sideline eyeshadow.


----------



## javadoo (Apr 21, 2015)

Miradan said:


> The summer collection is up on Sephora.com now!! Just ordered Rapture and Fetish blushes and Sideline eyeshadow.


  I just ordered Backfire and Riff!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 21, 2015)

From the awesome @BrainsAndBeauty -- she does applications of all the products she picked up! Extremely helpful, my list got much larger thanks to this video xD


----------



## Addict4MAC (Apr 22, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> From the awesome @BrainsAndBeauty  -- she does applications of all the products she picked up! Extremely helpful, my list got much larger thanks to this video xD


  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 23, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> https://twitter.com/UrbanDecay/status/588023204234534913


May 1 can't come soon enough! I don't buy without personally testing so i am just anxious!!


----------



## javadoo (Apr 24, 2015)

Kathy Smith said:


> May 1 can't come soon enough! I don't buy without personally testing so i am just anxious!!


  These are available at Sephora now!
  I picked up Riff, Backfire, Dive Bar, Fireball, Tonic and Sideline.
  They are AMAZING and I seriously love them ALL!!!


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 24, 2015)

javadoo said:


> These are available at Sephora now!
> I picked up Riff, Backfire, Dive Bar, Fireball, Tonic and Sideline.
> They are AMAZING and I seriously love them ALL!!!


OMG I totally didn't realize that, thank you. I'm going to cross my fingers that my store has them also. I NEED these in my life lol. Looks like I will be going to the mall tonighttt  !!! so excited.


----------



## javadoo (Apr 28, 2015)

For anyone interested-Riff is GORGEOUS.
  It doesn't look like much in the pan, but it is stunning when applied.
  I am IN LOVE with it.
  And with Tonic and Fireball.....lol
  But Riff exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Hisaehime (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh God! I want those eyeshadows


----------



## javadoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Hisaehime said:


> Oh God! I want those eyeshadows


  Go get them!
  They're available at Sephora now!!
  And they are SO worth it...especially Riff, Fireball and Tonic.


----------



## NATlar (May 2, 2015)

LOVE LOVE this, so I had to pick it up. Looks absolutely gorgeous on my pale skin. Urban Decay Afterglow blush in Bittersweet. I did two swatches one heavy and one blended out, you can blend it to sheer it as much as you like or wear it as an intense blush. It'll also look so pretty as an eyeshadow


----------



## samanthadee1688 (May 2, 2015)

I am loving everything I've gotten from this collection so far! Urban decay is probably one of my favorite brands  I have been using riff daily (and I switch looks up a lot, rarely like to use the same shadow multiple times a week)! Also loving bittersweet and rapture blushes both are absolutely gorgeous! I used sideline yesterday as a brow bone highlight as well as facial highlight and it looked gorge. Backfire and fireball are gorgeous as well. The only shadow I still want is tonic.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2015)

I'm not a lipgloss girl but I think I'm going to get the new Bittersweet lipgloss. The pigmentation is lovely. That's my main issue with most glosses. They look pigmented in the tube but sheer on the lips. For the swatches I made yesterday these UD glosses are not like that at all. From the 2015 Summer release so far I have Bittersweet blush. Lounge e/s, and Backfire e/s.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

NATlar said:


> LOVE LOVE this, so I had to pick it up. Looks absolutely gorgeous on my pale skin. Urban Decay Afterglow blush in Bittersweet. I did two swatches one heavy and one blended out, you can blend it to sheer it as much as you like or wear it as an intense blush. It'll also look so pretty as an eyeshadow


  It's beautiful. I love it.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Urban Decay Revolution lipgloss: Savage, Quiver, Bittersweet, Apocalypse


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

Bang, Bittersweet


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jun 6, 2015)

NATlar said:


> LOVE LOVE this, so I had to pick it up. Looks absolutely gorgeous on my pale skin. Urban Decay Afterglow blush in Bittersweet. I did two swatches one heavy and one blended out, you can blend it to sheer it as much as you like or wear it as an intense blush. It'll also look so pretty as an eyeshadow


  I love the blushes and the lipglosses.  The packaging is gorgeous.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 28, 2015)

I bought sideline eyeshadow today, I had a $10 off coupon at Ulta for my birthday and I wanted lounge but they were out so I searched the other new ones and was looking at tonic and sideline but that pretty green shift in sideline drew me in. I have it on right now all over the lid and it's so pretty it looks like I'm wearing more than one color because it shifts to a darker color in the crease and you can see the green sparkle on my browbone.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 29, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I bought sideline eyeshadow today, I had a $10 off coupon at Ulta for my birthday and I wanted lounge but they were out so I searched the other new ones and was looking at tonic and sideline but that pretty green shift in sideline drew me in. I have it on right now all over the lid and it's so pretty it looks like I'm wearing more than one color because it shifts to a darker color in the crease and you can see the green sparkle on my browbone.


I have it in my cart now on the UD site.  Trying to decide whether I should place an order or not.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jun 29, 2015)

[@]Icecaramellatte[/@], did they extend the Friends & Family sale?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 29, 2015)

LavenderPearl said:


> @Icecaramellatte, did they extend the Friends & Family sale?


I refreshed the home page and that is what it said. - until midnight


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I have it in my cart now on the UD site.  Trying to decide whether I should place an order or not.


  I ordered a boatload of eye shadows (mostly UD.com exclusive shades), a couple of empty palettes and the Anti-Aging UDPP, which I really hope I like. My current tube of the original doesn't seem to be holding up the way it used to and my eye shadows are creasing. It could be because the tube is pretty old but I hope I don't have to start shopping around for another primer now. 

  I can't wait to see swatches of the new Moondust eyeshadow shades. Generally they are a little too sparkly for my taste but there are always one or two that pique my interest.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I ordered a boatload of eye shadows (mostly UD.com exclusive shades), a couple of empty palettes and the Anti-Aging UDPP, which I really hope I like. My current tube of the original doesn't seem to be holding up the way it used to and my eye shadows are creasing. It could be because the tube is pretty old but I hope I don't have to start shopping around for another primer now.
> 
> I can't wait to see swatches of the new Moondust eyeshadow shades. Generally they are a little too sparkly for my taste but there are always one or two that pique my interest.


Oh I didn't even notice any exclusive shades.  I ordered Kinky blush and Sideline and Fireball shadows.  I kind of wanted to try Kinky gloss but decided I'd rather swatch in store.  I wanted to try the Anti Aging primer to see if it smoothes the bottom on my lids but I probably have a sample somewhere.  But if you want anti-creasing, you must try Wet n Wild Fergie primer!  It is unbelievable!  I feel I must spread the word.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh I didn't even notice any exclusive shades.  I ordered Kinky blush and Sideline and Fireball shadows.  I kind of wanted to try Kinky gloss but decided I'd rather swatch in store.  I wanted to try the Anti Aging primer to see if it smoothes the bottom on my lids but I probably have a sample somewhere.  But if you want anti-creasing, you must try Wet n Wild Fergie primer!  It is unbelievable!  I feel I must spread the word.


  Yeah there are quite a few eyeshadow shades that you can only get on the UD website like Snare, Omen, Lost, Hijack (which Sephora only recently stopped carrying), Deep End, Shattered, South, Bender, Uncut, Chase and Aurora (and perhaps a few more). 

  I might have to check out the Fergie Primer. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yeah there are quite a few eyeshadow shades that you can only get on the UD website like Snare, Omen, Lost, Hijack (which Sephora only recently stopped carrying), Deep End, Shattered, South, Bender, Uncut, Chase and Aurora (and perhaps a few more).
> 
> I might have to check out the Fergie Primer. Thanks for the rec!


Thanks for the list.  I'll look into them.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jul 10, 2015)

I got the cosmic  moondust eyeshadow the other day and I'm wearing it today and it is gorgeous so glittery and beautiful it gives my eyelids a very glossy look.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 16, 2015)

My lost sale package showed up yesterday.  I see that the Kinky blush I ordered has a piece that has broken off.  I'm afraid the whole thing will shatter.  I contacted CS. I see they say no returns on sale items but I hope this doesn't count.  I hate to wait for a return and exchange.  I'm eager to try the color.  So frustrating.  I think next time I'll just go with Sephora or Nordstroms.  Less hassle.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 28, 2015)

Urban decay is sending me another blush and I don't have to return the other so I take back what I said about the hassle.  It is due to arrive today.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 20, 2015)

Got a few new things from UD, 2 matte l/s and a lip pencil. Left to right, Stark Naked lip pencil, Matte Backtalk and Matte Carnal


----------



## javadoo (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm really interested in Backtalk, Carnal and Speedball.
  I bought 1993 and After Dark Matte l/s...and I LOVE them.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 22, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm not a lipgloss girl but I think I'm going to get the new Bittersweet lipgloss. The pigmentation is lovely. That's my main issue with most glosses. They look pigmented in the tube but sheer on the lips. For the swatches I made yesterday these UD glosses are not like that at all. From the 2015 Summer release so far I have Bittersweet blush. Lounge e/s, and Backfire e/s.


  I know you posted this ages ago, but how do you like Bittersweet blush? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I know you posted this ages ago, but how do you like Bittersweet blush? Would you recommend it?


----------

